# ACS - Online Payment Method



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

1. I want to give ACS Skill Assessment fees by International fund transfer/Direct deposit. So in online application what will be payment type:
Cheque or money order?

2. ACS Application Process:
a) Fill online application. After apply they will provide one reference number.
b) Then mail/courier notarizes documents to ACS
c) Give fees by Direct Deposit
Then ACS will give a acknowledge email with reference no and password to check the status.

Is this the Process. If i am wrong please inform me.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

bumba said:


> 1. I want to give ACS Skill Assessment fees by International fund transfer/Direct deposit. So in online application what will be payment type:
> Cheque or money order?
> 
> 2. ACS Application Process:
> ...


Yes, this is correct. there are more than one payment method supported by ACS, Direct Debit, Credit card payment, Demand draft etc. 

Good Luck...


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

bumba said:


> 1. I want to give ACS Skill Assessment fees by International fund transfer/Direct deposit. So in online application what will be payment type:
> Cheque or money order?
> 
> 2. ACS Application Process:
> ...


I'm afraid the No. 2b seems odd. Pls check ACS skills assessment guideline online. First step is to organise your documents. Notarize the copies of those docs. Then scan the notarized copies of all docs and upload during application online (you choose payment method also and make payment). ACS will then mail you a confirmation.

HTH.


----------

